
Ask HN: Self-hosted Helpdesk - dmitripopov
Hello!<p>It looks like top HelpDesk systems are cloud-based nowadays. Are there any self-hosted Helpdesks that match modern times requirements like mobile-friendly UI, OAuth and push notifications?<p>Edit: Good API is welcome too.
======
1e10
Currently using zammad in production. Works well for email, website live chat,
sociable media integation support channels.

No push notifications (that I’m aware of) but email notifications work well

